# Radon 2011



## eXtremeMXB (27. August 2010)

Hallo IBCler!

Die Eurobike 2010 steht bevor!
Für alle Ungeduldigen unter euch hab ich hier mal zusammengefasst was bereits bekannt ist über die neuen 2011er Modelle!

*Radon Skeen Carbon*







> Die verschärfte Variante des bekannten Skeen wird aus Toray 40T Fasern  als Monocoque mit inner-mold-technology gefertigt. Ausgelegt ist der  Carbonhauptrahmen auf Federgabeln mit 100 mm Federweg, um noch  konsequenter den Racer anzusprechen, der Hinterbau offeriert die gewohnt  straffen 115 mm, die aufgrund der besonderen Kinematik erst im Downhill  supersensibel sind. Wie auch der Bruder Black Sin verfügt das neue  Racefully-Flaggschiff Skeen Carbon über ein Press-Fit Innenlager, den  RADON Conehead (besonders belastungsgerecht geformtes, konisches  Steuerrohr), innenverlegte Züge, Postmountbremsaufnahme am Hinterbau und  eine 27,2 mm Sattelstütze. Der Rahmen ist optisch an das Alu Skeen  angelehnt, verzichtet jedoch im Gegensatz zu diesem auf die Steckachsen  an Front und Heck um Gewicht einzusparen.


*

Radon Black Sin*






> Unser neues Top Cross-Country-Hardtail mit einem Rahmengewicht von nur  ca. 1050 Gramm weist einen organisch verlaufenden Rahmen auf, das  Oberrohr geht im "one-piece-design" in den Hinterbau über. Dieser  zeichnet sich durch die Flex Stays aus - abgeflachte Sitzstreben für  erhöhten Komfort - bei gleichbleibender Steifigkeit. Diese Sitzstreben  nehmen den gröbsten Schlägen den Schrecken und schonen die Muskulatur  des Fahrers. Der Rahmen verfügt über die neuesten technischen Features  wie eine Postmount Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau, innenverlegte Züge, ein  konisch verlaufendes Steuerrohr von 1 1/8" oben auf 1,5" am Übergang zur  Federgabel (der RADON Conehead) für erhöhte Steifigkeit, sowie ein  Press-Fit Innenlager. Die Sattelstütze hat einen Durchmesser von 27,2 mm  zur Erhöhung der Komfortwerte. Das profilierte Unterrohr und der  massive Tretlagerbereich sorgen für brutale Steifigkeitswerte. Gefertigt  wird das Black Sin als Monocoque mit inner mold technology und einem  Latexkern.


(entschuldigt die Bildqualität, sind von einem H&S Bike Discount Flyer gescannt..)

Radon Webseite über die oben erwähnten Modelle


*Gerüchteküche*
Wegfall der Radon Slide 160er Baureihe!
Dafür eine Art neues Swoop, mit mehr Federweg und bergablastig! (Federweg 170mm+)

Wegfall der Radon Slide 140er Baureihe!
Neue Radon Slide Serie mit 150mm Federweg.

Edit:
2011 kommt noch ein reinrassiges Downhill Gerät von Radon!


Lassen wir uns überraschen mit was uns Radon sonst noch verwöhnt!


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Und den DHler nicht zu vergessen! Die beiden Räder da oben sind auf alle Fälle sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2010)

Sehen irgendwie aus wie zwei 69er


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Extrem geil und schlüpfrig?


----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2010)

Ne, Vorderrad größer als Hinterrad. Kommt im Foto irgendwie komisch rüber.

Zu extrem geil:
Find ich CC Hardtails sowieso nie, und mit Modellbaureifen sowieso nicht 
Das Fully ist da eher interessant, da dürfte es für mich aber auch eher die Aluversion mit anderer Gabel und Weichei-3fach-Kurbel sein.


----------



## eXtremeMXB (30. August 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Radon DH





Die *Bilder vom Skeen/Black Sin* ganz oben gibts übrigens *sonst* noch *nirgendwo zu sehen*!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. August 2010)

Wo hast du die denn her?


----------



## eXtremeMXB (30. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn her?




Von nem Flyer der meiner Bestellung bei H&S Bike Discount beilag xD

Dann einfach eingescannt und freigestellt!

Auf der Webseite sind die ja noch größtenteils eingepackt die Bikes (und werden jeden Tag ein Stück weiter ausgepackt)


----------



## fivestar (1. September 2010)

eXtremeMXB schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom Radon DH
> 
> 
> Die *Bilder vom Skeen/Black Sin* ganz oben gibts übrigens *sonst* noch *nirgendwo zu sehen*!




Doch, gibt es! Auf der Homepage von radon-bikes.de unter News und dann bei Unsere Messerhighlights

VG


----------



## eXtremeMXB (1. September 2010)

fivestar schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es! Auf der Homepage von radon-bikes.de unter News und dann bei Unsere Messerhighlights
> 
> VG



Jetzt schon xD
Vorher waren die beiden Bikes noch komplett eingepackt =)


----------



## pinsel (1. September 2010)

Im aktuellen Mountainbike Rider Magazin ist noch ein anderes Radon Downhill. Auf dem Oberrohr steht auch Slide. Glaub aber mit nem anderen Hinterbau.

pinsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (11. September 2010)

Hi, kennt schon jemand den Preis vom Radon Black Sin ?

Gruss Hebolaco


----------



## othom (11. September 2010)

So wie das dort steht wird der Preis böse sein 
soll aber auch andere Modelle geben für den schmaleren Geldbeutel


----------



## FFreak (11. September 2010)

Moin!

Hat einer schon genauere Infos zu dem Slide 140 AM? 

In dem neuen Magazin von Radon werden drei Modelle mit ihren Ausstattungen (6.0, 7.0, 9.0) aufgelistet. 

Hat einer da eine Ahnung, ob es beim dem Antrieb sich um einen 2x10 oder um einen 3x10 handelt (bei den Modellen 7.0 und 9.0) oder wie die Übersetzungen sind? 

Wird es für 2011 kein 8.0, 8.0 HD oder 9.0 SL mehr geben?


Viele Grüße,
Stefan.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. September 2010)

FFreak schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat einer schon genauere Infos zu dem Slide 140 AM?
> 
> ...



Handelt es sich bei den Schaltungen um Shimano oder Sram Komponenten, oder auch einen Mix aus beiden?

Will mir 2011 unbedingt ein AM-Bike kaufen und es sollte für mich Sram Komponenten verbaut haben.


----------



## FFreak (12. September 2010)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei den Schaltungen um Shimano oder Sram Komponenten, oder auch einen Mix aus beiden?
> 
> Will mir 2011 unbedingt ein AM-Bike kaufen und es sollte für mich Sram Komponenten verbaut haben.



Es gibt laut dem Oversized Mag von Radon sowohl sram als auch shimano Ausstattungen. Das 9.0 bspw. komplett XO - nur die Trigger sind X9. Das 9.0 wäre für mich eine gute Basis mit nur noch kleinem Optimierungsbedarf. 

Weiß einer ob die beim 9.0 verbauten Mavic Crossmax SX auch die leichteren 2011er sind?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (12. September 2010)

FFreak schrieb:


> Es gibt laut dem Oversized Mag von Radon sowohl sram als auch shimano Ausstattungen. Das 9.0 bspw. komplett XO - nur die Trigger sind X9. Das 9.0 wäre für mich eine gute Basis mit nur noch kleinem Optimierungsbedarf.
> 
> Weiß einer ob die beim 9.0 verbauten Mavic Crossmax SX auch die leichteren 2011er sind?


 
Genau für das 9.0 würde ich mich interessieren und wenn auch noch Sram Komponenten verbaut sind und die Preise sich nicht zu sehr nach oben bewegen wird das mein Bike werden!!

Gibt es bei den 2011er Modellen auch innen verlegte Schaltzüge, oder sind diese wieder außen verlegt? Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer Bilder vom neuen Slide auf der Eurobike gemacht!

Hatte vorher noch das Canyon AM 9.0 in der engeren Auswahl, aber ich glaube das Radon wird für mich doch die bessere Wahl wegen der größeren Bandbreite die Sram mit der neuen Schaltung bringt. Das Canyon hat ja höchstwahrscheinlich die Shimano verbaut die mit der 2011er ja geringfügig weniger Bandbreite mit sich bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Eure RADONs !* 
_Servus

hier gibts ein Foto des neuen __Slide von der Eurobike:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/736982__

Radon_ _ hatte leider nur dieses eine Slide dabei. Ist allerdings eine Vorabversion, Radon hat es extra noch für die Messe aufgebaut. 
In ca. 2-3 Wochen gibt es dann die Serienversion, vorerst allerdings nur  in schwarz. Eine weiße und eine graue Version sollen dann im Frühjahr  folgen.
Die verschiedenen Ausführungen sind im Oversized Magazin auf der Radon Homepage zu finden.

_Habe gerade unter der Rubrik "Eure Radons" diesen Link zu dem neuen Radon Slide gefunden. Inwieweit diese Version mit der Serie stimmig ist weiß ich nicht, aber was mir nicht ganz gefällt ist die Zugführung die leider nicht innen verlegt ist, aber ansonsten ganz nett.


----------



## Joker_AM (13. September 2010)

Bodo Probst meinte auf der Eurobike, dass die 2x10 nur für sehr gut trainierte Biker paßt, deshalb wird Radon die SRAM in 3x10 dranschrauben.
Bei der im Oversized Heft angegebenen 7.0 Version handelt es sich um einen Druckfehler, es ist die 8.0 Version. Wird also 6.0, 8.0 und 9.0 geben. Preislich wird die 8.0 bei EUR 2.300 liegen, sprich wie der Vorgänger. Wobei der Vorgänger teilweise die besseren Parts hatte.
Die Züge bleiben auch in der Serie außen verlegt. Sah beim Messebike nicht sonderlich gut aus, zudem die auch recht krumm verliefen. Hoffe, beim Serienmodell wird das etwas sauberer. Das schaut bei Canyon schon besser aus.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (13. September 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Bodo Probst meinte auf der Eurobike, dass die 2x10 nur für sehr gut trainierte Biker paßt, deshalb wird Radon die SRAM in 3x10 dranschrauben.
> Bei der im Oversized Heft angegebenen 7.0 Version handelt es sich um einen Druckfehler, es ist die 8.0 Version. Wird also 6.0, 8.0 und 9.0 geben. Preislich wird die 8.0 bei EUR 2.300 liegen, sprich wie der Vorgänger. Wobei der Vorgänger teilweise die besseren Parts hatte.
> Die Züge bleiben auch in der Serie außen verlegt. Sah beim Messebike nicht sonderlich gut aus, zudem die auch recht krumm verliefen. Hoffe, beim Serienmodell wird das etwas sauberer. Das schaut bei Canyon schon besser aus.



Inwieweit wird bei der Ausstattung gespart, weiß man da genaueres?
Da wäre es wahrscheinlich besser wenn man noch ein 2010er Bike kaufen würde. Das Slide 9.0 ist ja schon ausverkauft, aber Canyon hätte noch welche von der Serie AM 9.0

Bin echt unschlüsssig, wenn das Canyon Sram hätte, hätte ich schon gekauft.


----------



## Joker_AM (13. September 2010)

Bzgl. der Ausstattung habe ich nur mal die Daten aus dem Oversized Magzin für die 2011er mit den 2010er Specs verglichen. Beim 8.0 gibt es jetzt z.B. nur noch die Formula RX Bremse statt der Avid Elixir CR, ein Velo Radon Sattel statt eines Selle Italia XR light, die Fox Talas RL statt der RLC....
Ein 2010er Slide hätte ich auch noch gerne, aber da sieht es ja bei Radon schon seit Juni mager aus. Bei Canyon geht es mir genauso, mit SRAM hätte ich auch schon eins bestellt.


----------



## FFreak (14. September 2010)

Radon hat ja am 1. und 2. Oktober Oktoberfest. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein und schauen ob es das Slide AM zu sehen gibt. Mache dann auch ein paar Bilder und werde auch das eine oder andere Bike mal kurz bewegen. 
Ich denke mal, dass dann sicher auch schon mehr Infos zu den 2011er Modellen vorhanden sind. 
Zum Slide AM habe ich mal ein paar Fragen per mail an Radon gesendet. Wenn ich Antwort bekommen habe, gebe ich diese gerne weiter.

Schade, dass es die XO nicht in 2x10 geben soll. Die Übersetzung von 39-26 bei ner 11-36 Kassette ist außer zum Tempobolzen auf der Geraden für alle Bereiche im Bergigen voll geeignet. Dann werde ich mir wohl das Slide doch etwas mehr umbauen müssen als bisher gedacht....  

Ich habe ja noch Hoffnung, dass es wieder ein 9.0 SL geben wird, welches dann hoffentlich in 2x10 und der XO Bremse kommt.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. September 2010)

der oben abgebildetete Downhiller ist aber nicht der aus dem Video.
Er stammt vielleicht aus der selbebn Taiwanesichen Hand. http://www.astroeng.com.tw/

Aber das wird der neue DHler




aufgebaut




und der Thread dazu
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482910


----------



## domineque (14. September 2010)

FFreak schrieb:


> Schade, dass es die XO nicht in 2x10 geben soll. Die Übersetzung von 39-26 bei ner 11-36 Kassette ist außer zum Tempobolzen auf der Geraden für alle Bereiche im Bergigen voll geeignet.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fissenid (14. September 2010)

HallO!

weiß jemand, ob beim Oktoberfest die aktuellen Preise der 2010er Modell purzeln werden????

Auch online oder nur im Laden???


----------



## hypocrisy76 (14. September 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> weiß jemand, ob beim Oktoberfest die aktuellen Preise der 2010er Modell purzeln werden????
> 
> Auch online oder nur im Laden???


 
Ich glaub dass die Slide 140 AM Modelle schon alle ausverkauft sind. Hab vor einigen Tagen noch ein 8.0 in 22" gesehen aber ansonsten keines mehr.


----------



## oli64 (14. September 2010)

Hi . 
Hat einer von euch das Skeen im Einsatz ?
Bin am überlegen , ob ich mir einen sportlichen Tourer zulegen soll , und das Skeen gefällt mir recht gut .
Ich war vor einer Woche bei Canyon in Koblenz , und hab mit dort das Nerve CX angesehen , und probegefahren .
Aber das hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen .
Größe M ist ein Tick zu klein , und L zu groß . ( Bin 184 hoch , und hab 87 cm Schrittlänge ) . Ich hänge irgendwie immer zwichen 2 Größen .
Hab gelesen , das die Radon's ziemlich zum wippen neigen, stimmt das ?
gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (14. September 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Ausstattung habe ich nur mal die Daten aus dem Oversized Magzin für die 2011er mit den 2010er Specs verglichen. Beim 8.0 gibt es jetzt z.B. nur noch die Formula RX Bremse statt der Avid Elixir CR, ein Velo Radon Sattel statt eines Selle Italia XR light, die Fox Talas RL statt der RLC....
> Ein 2010er Slide hätte ich auch noch gerne, aber da sieht es ja bei Radon schon seit Juni mager aus. Bei Canyon geht es mir genauso, mit SRAM hätte ich auch schon eins bestellt.


 
Kann man sich das Oversized Mag irgendwo runterladen, oder gibt es auf der Radon Hp einen Link dazu?
Sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Bremsen gravierend oder hält es sich in Grenzen? Die Unterschiede zwischen RL und RLC ist glaub ich die Druckstufe, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob man den Unterschied beim Fahren merkt.

Beim 9.0 ist hoffentlich die Ausstattung relativ identisch gegenüber dem Vorjahr, den hauseigenen Sattel könnte ich ja noch verschmerzen.


----------



## fissenid (14. September 2010)

oli64 schrieb:


> Hi .
> Hat einer von euch das Skeen im Einsatz ?
> Bin am überlegen , ob ich mir einen sportlichen Tourer zulegen soll , und das Skeen gefällt mir recht gut .
> Ich war vor einer Woche bei Canyon in Koblenz , und hab mit dort das Nerve CX angesehen , und probegefahren .
> ...



HallO!

stehe auch vor dieser Entscheidung.!

Bin in Koblenz des Nerve MR probegfahren und war auch begeistert. Leider ist das 9.0 ausverkauft und das 9.0SL doch noch etwas teuer!
Das Skeen fahren schon einige, lies dazu mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7557027#post7557027
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7549335#post7549335


Habe in Koblenz ein Rahmen in Größe M gefahren bei 175 cm und 80cm Schritt und das passte!! Laut Radon wäre das 18" wobei ich da etwas skeptisch bin!!!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (14. September 2010)

Hab das Oversized Mag gefunden unter http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/oversize0310

Auf Seite 150 gibt´s die Ausstattungsvarianten für das Slide AM 140 und ich muss sagen die Ausstattung bleibt fast gleich, das einzige was sich ändert ist der x9 Schalthebel und der Radon Sattel ansonsten sollte alles gleich bleiben, hoffentlich auch der Preis.


----------



## gandi85 (23. September 2010)

Weiß jemand in welcher Preislage sich das neue Slide bewegen wird?
evtl. sogar die einzelnen Ausstattungsvarianten.........


----------



## hypocrisy76 (23. September 2010)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand in welcher Preislage sich das neue Slide bewegen wird?
> evtl. sogar die einzelnen Ausstattungsvarianten.........




In dem Oversized Mag steht das die Preise beim Slide Einsteigermodell unverändert bleiben.
Sicher sagen kann man das aber erst wenn die Seite mit den Rädern aktuell online steht.

Habe heute bei Radon angerufen und dort konnte man auch nicht sagen ob sich die Preise verändern.

Wenn die Preise allerdings gleich bleiben, wird sich wahrscheinlich so wie das Slide 9.0 beschrieben der Sattel anstatt Selle Italia ein Radon Sattel sein und statt dem X0 Schalthebel ein X9 verbaut sein.


----------



## Gami (25. September 2010)

Das neue Slide AM 140 9.0 liegt laut Oversized Mag bei 12,7 kg, das 2010-er war bei 12 kg, woran kann das liegen ?!


----------



## 4mate (25. September 2010)

a) Es wurde letztes Jahr gelogen
b) Es wurde letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr gelogen
c) 88


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2010)

Irgendwie erinnern mich die Rahmenformen teils an Modelle anderer Hersteller... :X


----------



## FFreak (26. September 2010)

Gami schrieb:


> Das neue Slide AM 140 9.0 liegt laut Oversized Mag bei 12,7 kg, das 2010-er war bei 12 kg, woran kann das liegen ?!




So ganz kann ich die Gewichtsangaben auch nicht nachvollziehen, erst recht nicht, wenn man die des Slide 140 7.0 mal mit dem 9.0 vergleicht. 

*Kurbel: X9 881g<-> X0 788g
Bremsen: Formula RX 385g mit 180mm <-> Avid Elixir CR mit 180mm ca. 405g
LRS: Crossmax ST 1615g <-> M1800 1870g
Reifen: Nobby 650g <-> RocketRon 530g
Schaltwerk: X0 190g <-> X9 204g
Lenker: Vector 2014 328g <-> Vector Lowrider 7075 268g
Vorbau (bei 105/110mm): F149 149g <-> Superforce 169g

93g+(-20g)+(-20g)+255g+120g+120g+14g+60g+(-20g) = 602g

Das 9.0 müsste also mal min. 600g leichter sein als das 7.0!*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Radoner das Gewicht des 7.0 und des 8.0 Modells aus 2010 einfach übertragen haben - die sind auffälig identisch....   

Aber na ja, schauen wir mal, was letztlich in der Praxis für Gewichte zustandekommen. Ich habe Samstag mal bei Radon angerufen und freundlich nach dem geplanten Lieferzeitpunkt der 140er AM gefragt. 

Die 140er AM sollen die erstem Modelle sein, die in den Handel kommen, da von diesen keine Modelle aus 2010 mehr verfügbar sind. 
Das Skeen bspw. soll erst Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen, da von diem Modell noch genug Modelle in jeder Größe vorhanden seien. 

Die Rahmen des Slide AM sollen lt. Aussage des netten Radoners schon im süden Schörmenies sein und derzeit montiert werden. 
Geplanter Wurf auf die schreienden Massen soll Mitte/Ende Oktober werden. 
Das freut mich einerseits, andererseits wäre ich das neue Slide AM gern am Oktoberfest nächste Woche schon mal Probe gefahren und hätte es bei Gefallen gleich bestellen können. 

Falls einer von euch genauere Infos hat, dann immer her damit!


Viele Grüße,
Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (26. September 2010)

Bin auch schon sehr neugierig auf die neuen AM-Modelle, optisch scheint das Slide- Modell unverändert gegenüber dem Vorjahr, was man den Fotos vom Oversized Mag entnehmen kann, aber wahrscheinlich sind die veränderten Details so fein, das man sie auf den ersten Blick nicht erahnen kann.


----------



## Joker_AM (28. September 2010)

Hi FFreak,

falls Du auf das Raden Oktoberfest gehst, kannst Du nachfragen, ob es schon einen festen Termin für das Slide 140 in weiß gibt? Auf der Eurobike hieß es eben nur, es wird im Frühjahr verfügbar sein. Danke!


----------



## FFreak (29. September 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Hi FFreak,
> 
> falls Du auf das Raden Oktoberfest gehst, kannst Du nachfragen, ob es schon einen festen Termin für das Slide 140 in weiß gibt? Auf der Eurobike hieß es eben nur, es wird im Frühjahr verfügbar sein. Danke!



Wenn ich es nicht vergesse frage ich gern mal nach. 
Es soll ein weißes und ich dãchte auch ein graues geben. 
Ich hoffe, dass schon ein paar Räder zum Probefahren da sind. Ich werde Samstag Vormittag aufs Oktoberfest gehen, vielleicht ist es da noch nicht so voll....


----------



## Joker_AM (29. September 2010)

Wäre super, wenn Du dran denken würdest. Und falls es die Slides zum Fahren gibt, habe ich natürlich auch nichts gegen einen Fahrbericht.
Ja, das Slide soll es neben schwarz auch in weiß und grau geben.


----------



## skipistensau (30. September 2010)

Hi, was wird das Black Sin denn etwa kosten ?


----------



## 4mate (30. September 2010)

skipistensau schrieb:


> Hi, was wird das Black Sin denn etwa kosten ?


3.999,99²/²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Bin gerade frisch vom Oktoberfest wieder da. 
Leider gab es kein 2011er Slide AM zum Probefahren. Auch konnte mir keiner genaue Infos zur Verfügbarkeit der ersten Modelle des 140er Slide geben, geschweige denn zur Verfügbarkeit des weißen Modelles. Das war alles Kaffeesatzleserei. Ich habe mit mehreren Leuten gesprochen, der eine meinte die rechnen jeden Tag mit den Rädern, der andere meinte die kommen Mitte Oktober und an der Hotline (Versand) wurde mir gerade was von November gesagt. Da kann ich mir nun was aussuchen. 
Dass die Modelle für 2011 noch auf sich warten lassen, kann ich ja verschmerzen bzw. verstehen - haben ja noch 3 Monate 2010 vor uns, aber wenn die Modelle schon präsentiert werden, dann sollte zumindest ein Bike als Testbike zur Verfügung stehen. 
Auf meine Fragen nach den angegebenen Gewichten der 2011er Modelle und wie sich die nur 100g Unterschied des Modells 7.0 und 9.0 erklären lassen, eierte man nur rum. Einzig der äußerst nette Herr an der Versandhotline kam dann zu dem Schluss, dass da was nicht stimmt und bat mich einfach bis zur Vorstellung der Räder auf der HP noch zu warten, da die Angaben dort dann reale Angaben sind. 
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein bissel enttäuscht. 
Bisher wurde ich zumindest bei den Klamotten und Teilen immer sehr kompetent beraten. Schade, dass sich das bisher nicht bei den Rädern im Ladenlokal fortsetzt. Ich werde die Radon Webpage im Auge behalten und mal alle 2 Wochen vorbeiradeln und schauen ob es was neues gibt. 

Wenn ihr was genaueres wisst, dann freue ich mich auf die Infos!

Ich geh dann mal das Geld fürs neue Rad wieder unter die Matratze legen.....


----------



## Joker_AM (2. Oktober 2010)

FFreak schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin gerade frisch vom Oktoberfest wieder da.
> Leider gab es kein 2011er Slide AM zum Probefahren. Auch konnte mir keiner genaue Infos zur Verfügbarkeit der ersten Modelle des 140er Slide geben, geschweige denn zur Verfügbarkeit des weißen Modelles. Das war alles Kaffeesatzleserei. Ich habe mit mehreren Leuten gesprochen, der eine meinte die rechnen jeden Tag mit den Rädern, der andere meinte die kommen Mitte Oktober und an der Hotline (Versand) wurde mir gerade was von November gesagt. Da kann ich mir nun was aussuchen.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Infos und fürs Nachfragen! Dann bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als zu warten...


----------



## daundigital (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute auf dem Oktoberfest und habe kurz mit Bodo Probst gesprochen. Er meinte, dass die 2011er Slide 140 Modelle eigentlich heute schon hätten dasein sollen, allerdings ist der LKW irgendwo steckengeblieben. Laut seinen Aussagen sind sie aber definitiv nächste Woche in Bonn!  Allerdings vorwiegend (oder alle?) erstmal in Black Anodized.

HTH
M


----------



## hypocrisy76 (2. Oktober 2010)

In den Foren liest man ab und zu, dass es an den Schweißnähten zu Rissen kommt.

Weiß man ob man das bei den 2011er Slide Modellen geändert, bzw. verbessert hat?

Bin nämlich schwerstens interessiert am Slide 9.0


----------



## kevinphillip (2. Oktober 2010)

habe mir heute das letzte 140 in 20 zoll geholt ....................


----------



## daundigital (2. Oktober 2010)

ach du warst das mit dem weißen 140er...


----------



## FFreak (3. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war heute auf dem Oktoberfest und habe kurz mit Bodo Probst gesprochen. Er meinte, dass die 2011er Slide 140 Modelle eigentlich heute schon hätten dasein sollen, allerdings ist der LKW irgendwo steckengeblieben. Laut seinen Aussagen sind sie aber definitiv nächste Woche in Bonn!  Allerdings vorwiegend (oder alle?) erstmal in Black Anodized.
> 
> ...



Das wäre ja echt klasse! Werde nächste Woche mal hinradeln und schauen, ob schon die neuen Räder angekommen sind. 
Bin gespannt wann die Homepage umgebaut wird und wie die realen Gewichte ausfallen.


----------



## kevinphillip (3. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> ach du warst das mit dem weißen 140er...


 jo genau ................persönlich übergeben vom onkel bodo


----------



## Teddy112 (3. Oktober 2010)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> jo genau ................persönlich übergeben vom onkel bodo


 
Servus,

Respekt mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein............................und jetzt wird dat Ding gerockt


----------



## daundigital (8. Oktober 2010)

noch nichts Neues? War schon jemand in Bonn? Neue Slides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (8. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> noch nichts Neues? War schon jemand in Bonn? Neue Slides?



Bisher noch nix neues. Ich war gestern im Laden und habe nachgefragt. Da wusste keiner aber auch nur irgendetwas wegen der neuen Slides.
Ich sollte mich an die Frau Wenke vom Radverkaufsteam wenden, da sie am ehesten über eventuelle Neuigkeiten Bescheid wüsste - so zumindest die Auskunft des Herrn Notti. 
Leider habe ich sie bisher nicht ans Telefon bekommen......


----------



## kevinphillip (8. Oktober 2010)

Doch richtig gekauft...


----------



## Teddy112 (8. Oktober 2010)

die labern sich in dem Laden auch um Kopf und Kragen.
Aussage beim O-Fest: die neuen Slids sind schon auf den Lkw geladen. Nur dieser hat es bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr geschafft. Wahrscheinlich haben jetzt Piraten den Lkw gekarpert.
Ich glaube vielen währe mit na klaren Ansage besser geholfen. Auch wen diese dann Frühjahr 2011 heißt. Dieser Dünns......  der da momentan dem Kunden erzählt wird,ist meiner Meinung voll daneben.
Gruß Ted


----------



## Joker_AM (9. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade bei H&S angerufen. Die Slides sollen Mitte/Ende nächster Woche kommen und in ca. 2 Wochen auf der Homepage sein. Es wird dann auch gleich in weiß erhältlich sein und nicht erst nur in schwarz, wie es mir auf der Eurobike noch erzählt wurde. Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt in den Aussagen wirklich steckt. Hätte ich für jeden genannten Liefertermin, der nicht eingehalten wurde, 100 Euro bekommen, hätte ich mir ein schönes Canyon dafür kaufen können ;-).


----------



## FFreak (9. Oktober 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei H&S angerufen. Die Slides sollen Mitte/Ende nächster Woche kommen und in ca. 2 Wochen auf der Homepage sein. Es wird dann auch gleich in weiß erhältlich sein und nicht erst nur in schwarz, wie es mir auf der Eurobike noch erzählt wurde. Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt in den Aussagen wirklich steckt. Hätte ich für jeden genannten Liefertermin, der nicht eingehalten wurde, 100 Euro bekommen, hätte ich mir ein schönes Canyon dafür kaufen können ;-).




Hast du im Laden oder beim Versand angerufen? Falls du im Laden angerufen hast, mit wem hast du da gesprochen?

Ich hoffe mal, dass Ende nächster Woche stimmt und ich das Bike endlich mal probe fahren kann.


----------



## Joker_AM (9. Oktober 2010)

Habe im Versand angerufen. Die erste Aussage war, er wüßte keinen Liefertermin, geht aber von Januar oder Februar aus. Erst nach längerer Diskussion hat er dann einen Kollegen gefragt, der dann eben oben genanntes gesagt hat.


----------



## FFreak (16. Oktober 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei H&S angerufen. Die Slides sollen Mitte/Ende nächster Woche kommen und in ca. 2 Wochen auf der Homepage sein. Es wird dann auch gleich in weiß erhältlich sein und nicht erst nur in schwarz, wie es mir auf der Eurobike noch erzählt wurde. Wir dürfen gespannt sein, wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt in den Aussagen wirklich steckt. Hätte ich für jeden genannten Liefertermin, der nicht eingehalten wurde, 100 Euro bekommen, hätte ich mir ein schönes Canyon dafür kaufen können ;-).



Moin!

Gestern habe ich nach einigen vergeblichen Versuchen einen Verkäufer aus dem Ladengeschäft ans Telefon zu bekommen, beim Versand angerufen.
Der Herr war sehr freundlich, konnte mir jedoch keine guten Nachrichten überbringen. Die Slides sind noch immer nicht lieferbar. Er konnte mir auch keinen realen Liefertermin nennen, da die bisherigen Termine immer wieder verschoben wurden. Er geht aber persönlich von November aus. 
Auf meine Nachfrage, weshalb der Termin bisher immer wieder verschoben wurde, sagte er mir, dass die Zulieferer derzeit nicht oder nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl liefern können. 

Um die Gerüchteküche etwas anzuheizen, kann es sich ja nur um Teile handeln, die an allen drei Modellen verbaut sind - sonst könnten ja einzelne Modelle schon ausgeliefert werden.
Wenn die Ausstattungslisten im Oversized Mag noch stimmen, dann kann es sich nur um Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, Griffe oder den Steuersatz handeln. Denn diese sind an allen drei Modellen identisch. 
Was meint ihr zu meiner These?


Weiß einer von euch wie das voriges Jahr abgelaufen ist? 
Wann waren 2009 die 2010er Modelle verfügbar? Oder gab es die erst Anfang 2010?


Viele Grüße,
Stefan.


----------



## daundigital (16. Oktober 2010)

dann war die Geschichte mit dem LKW, mit Verlaub, eine komplette Verarsc..ng.


----------



## othom (16. Oktober 2010)

Kenne ich doch irgendwo her 
Skeen sollte Ende 2009 kommen, bekommen habe ich es Anfang Mai 2010 

bei denen weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die Linke macht 

Komplett Bikes kaufe ich keine mehr, nur noch Teile und Klamotten die ich brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (16. Oktober 2010)

Die 2010 slide hatten keinen 150 federweg wie angekuendigt sodern 140 wie die 2009..vielleicht  gab es keine 2009...


----------



## daundigital (20. Oktober 2010)

Hier sind die neuen 140er: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m52/k173/fullsuspension.html


----------



## z3rberus (20. Oktober 2010)

find ich ja ziemlich mau ....
im Vergleich zu 2010 ist das Bike echt grottig ausgestattet.
Schade Radon - die Preise sind ein wenig zu selbstbewusst


----------



## FFreak (21. Oktober 2010)

Yippie!
Hoffentlich sind die auch schon im Laden zum Probefahren vor Ort. 

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind die Gabeln nicht mit der Kashima Beschichtung versehen? Kann auf den Bildern auch täuschen, aber ich hatte die Beschichtung tief Gold farbig in Erinnerung. Gibts die Gabeln überhaupt ohne die Beschichtung?

Die Preise haben zum Vorjahr um 200 Euro für das 9.0 zugelegt, ist aber immernoch ein fairer Preis. Nur dass nun die Variosattelstütze noch ne Weile warten muss. 

 Sonst gefällt mir das Rad in schwarz sehr gut - Kurbel und Schaltwerk passen auch gut in das farbliche Konzept. Cockpit sieht auch schön aufgeräumt aus.Toll wäre noch die X0 Bremse mit großer Scheibe an der Front und ein NN an Font und Heck, so viel halte ich von dem RoRo nicht an nem AM.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin etwas entäuscht 
200 Euro Mehrpreis bei minimal schlechterer Ausstattung gegenüber dem Vorjahr. Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze wie bei den neuen Canyon Bikes hätte ich mir schon erhofft.

Bin sehr auf Sram fixiert, deswegen kommt für mich das Radon 9.0 in die engere Auswahl und die Sattelstütze muss ich wohl oder übel aufschieben, bis ich mir sie auch leisten kann (will).

Wie gesagt, ich hätte mir ein bisschen mehr erhofft, zumindest keine Preiserhöhung bei dieser Ausstattung.


----------



## KP-99 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ FFreak:

Anscheinend gibt es z.B. die 36er Fox Gabeln 2011 schon ohne Kashima, siehe hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/316145/cat/18

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (21. Oktober 2010)

So, dann mal die bescheidenen Neuigkeiten:

Die 140er Slides sind Vorsaison Modelle und so wie mir der wirklich sehr engagierte Herr Richrath vom Radverkauf des Ladengeschäftes erklärt hat, handelt es sich bei den Rädern um Modelle mit neuem Rahmen und ggf. "alten" 2010 er Anbauteilen oder um alte Rahmen mit neuen Anbauteilen. Was davon nun in welchem Umfang zutrifft, konnte er mir leider nicht sagen, da Räder noch nicht vor Ort sind.

Beim Versand hatte der recht unfreundliche Herr am Telefon absolut keine Ahnung von dem Rad und deren Ausstattungsdetails. 
Er verwies mich leidenschaftslos an das Ladengeschäft, die aber die Räder erst Anfang November bekommen. 
Tolle Absprache! 

Irgendjemand muss doch das ganze koordinieren, wieso klappt das mit der Informationsweitergabe nicht zufriedenstellend? Die müssen doch wissen was sie verkaufen, anderenfalls kann ich doch auch keine potentiellen Kunden beraten. 

Also weiter warten, bis die Räder im Laden stehen.


----------



## FFreak (21. Oktober 2010)

KP-99 schrieb:


> @ FFreak:
> 
> Anscheinend gibt es z.B. die 36er Fox Gabeln 2011 schon ohne Kashima, siehe hier:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info!
Das wäre aber echt ein Nachteil gegenüber den Gabeln mit Beschichtung, zumindest wenn man den Versprechungen auf der Eurobike glauben mag.....


----------



## Centi (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Beschichteten (Kashima) Gabeln gibt es nicht an Kompletträder der Hersteller, nur, wie von Fox angekündigt für den Aftermarket.


----------



## FFreak (21. Oktober 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Die Beschichteten (Kashima) Gabeln gibt es nicht an Kompletträder der Hersteller, nur, wie von Fox angekündigt für den Aftermarket.



Hm......doof......was macht das für einen Sinn.......???


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Oktober 2010)

Das die Leute unterscheiden können OEM und Aftermarket und das es einen Grund gibt ne teure Aftermarket zu kaufen.

Natürlich nur im Sinne von FOX sinnvoll.

Ob man den Unterschied merkt sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## daundigital (23. Oktober 2010)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-22-10-10--Neue-Slide-AM-Foreseason-Modelle-_id_13921_.htm


----------



## FFreak (23. Oktober 2010)

Yippie! 

Ich war heute im Laden und habe mir das Slide 8.0 in 20" gekauft. 
Eigentlich wollte ich das 9.0, aber da bei dem 8.0 auch die Fox RLC FIT ebenso wie das X.0 Schaltwerk dran war, hat mir das 8.0 vollkommen ausgereicht. Bei dem 6.0 ist glaube ich auch die RLC FIT verbaut, da habe ich aber nicht weiter hingeschaut, da ich SRAM Komponenten wollte.
Bin das Rad Probe gefahren und war sehr begeistert. Morgen will ich mal ein paar Bilder machen und alles auf ner ersten  Tour einstellen ...... muss mich noch schlau machen welcher Hebel für was ist und welche Drücke das Fahrverhalten wie beeinflussen. Ist ja doch etwas komplexer als bei meiner guten alten MZ Z1 FR1 ETA.  ;-)


----------



## Joker_AM (23. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Freue mich auf Deinen Fahrbericht + Bilder! 
Gab es das Silde eigentlich auch in weiß im Geschäft?


----------



## FFreak (24. Oktober 2010)

Joker_AM schrieb:


> Dann mal Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Freue mich auf Deinen Fahrbericht + Bilder!
> Gab es das Silde eigentlich auch in weiß im Geschäft?



Moin!

In weiß war es nicht verfügbar, nur in schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## daundigital (24. Oktober 2010)

FFreak schrieb:


> ..., aber da bei dem 8.0 auch die Fox RLC FIT ebenso wie das X.0 Schaltwerk dran war...



hm, dass heisst im Laden sind sie nochmal anders ausgestattet, als auf der Website angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (24. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> hm, dass heisst im Laden sind sie nochmal anders ausgestattet, als auf der Website angegeben?



Jepp, so isses! Also wer in der Gegend wohnt, sollte wirklich mal vorbeifahren. Beim 9.0 habe ich mir nur gemerkt, dass bei dem z.B. auch die X.0 Trigger montiert waren, die eigentlich bei keinem Modell dran sein sollten. 
Beim 8.0 sind statt der M1800 die X1800 Laufräder verbaut. 

Bin heute leider nicht zum Testen und Bilder machen gekommen. Nächste Woche aber auf jeden Fall )


----------



## FFreak (27. Oktober 2010)

Kurzer Hinweis:

Auf der Bikediscount Seite sind die Slides mit neuen "Normalpreisen" versehen. Jedes Slide kostet 100 Euro weniger als ursprünglich angegeben. Auf der Radon Bikes Seite stehen noch die höheren Preise......

Ich bin heute eh nochmal im Laden und schaue mal ob dort die Preise ebenfalls nach unten korrigiert wurden.


----------



## daundigital (27. Oktober 2010)

Sind das eigentlich schon die 2011er Rahmen oder noch die 2010er mit 2011er Komponenten? Wenns die alten sind, gibt es schon Fotos von den neuen? Wenns die neuen sind, warum gibt es keine innenverlegte Züge?


----------



## FFreak (27. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich schon die 2011er Rahmen oder noch die 2010er mit 2011er Komponenten? Wenns die alten sind, gibt es schon Fotos von den neuen? Wenns die neuen sind, warum gibt es keine innenverlegte Züge?



Mir sagte man, dass es schon die neuen Rahmen sind. Innenverlegte Züge sind für die Slides meines Wissens nach auch nicht geplant gewesen. 
Hatte auch wegen der Zugverlegung überlegt auf die neuen Canyon zu warten, aber da die Zugverlegung am Slide fast komplett durchgängig ist, habe ich mich dann doch für die bereits jetzt verfügbaren Slides entschieden. Oder kommt es dir mehr auf die Optik an?


----------



## daundigital (27. Oktober 2010)

Optik ist nur nice to have. Kann man noch den Zug für eine Rockshox Reverb irgendwo  zusätzlich verlegen?


----------



## cube elite 1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Falls hier einer Interesse hat.
Ich würde einen aktuellen 2010 Slide Rahmen in Größe M/18 Zoll  aus Juni diesen Jahres verkaufen wollen.
Nur kurz und wenig gebraucht .
Rahmengröße 18 Zoll in weiss.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Erars (27. Oktober 2010)

In der neuesten Freeride gibt es einen kurzen Testbericht zum neuen Slide DH. Der Preis für das Komplettbike wird mit 2500 angegeben, was es schonmal ziemlich sexy macht


----------



## FFreak (28. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> Optik ist nur nice to have. Kann man noch den Zug für eine Rockshox Reverb irgendwo  zusätzlich verlegen?



Am Oberrohr sind keine Befestigungsösen für Kabel angebracht, Die Schalt/Bremszüge verlaufen auf und unter dem Unterrohr. Mit dem verlegen der Hydraulikleitung der Reverb muss man sich also was basteln. 
Muss man aber sowieso, da eine 31,4mm Stütze verbaut ist und in diesem Maß RS die Reverb nicht anbietet. Musst dir also eine 31,6mm kaufen und etwas im Durchmesser verjüngen.


----------



## kevinphillip (28. Oktober 2010)

Im laden steht noch ein weisses slide  6.0.in 20 zoll.der  alte rahmen..war heute mal gucken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Gestern konnte ich das trockene Wetter nutzen, um eine erste Proberunde mit dem neuen Radon Slide 8.0 Foreseason zu drehen. 

Nach dem Kauf habe ich erstmal die Rocket Ron (wer baut an ein AM eigentlich diese Reifen  )gegen Nobby Nic getauscht und die Schläuche gegen Schwalbes SV13F. Der montierte Sattel musste natürlich auch meinem perfekt passenden Sattel weichen. Pedale habe ich erstmal die Shimano DX angeschraubt, wobei die eigentlich vorgesehenen Wellgo Magnesium Plattfomer demnächst montiert werden.

Nachdem im Laden ja eigentlich alles auf 80kg Komplettgewicht eingestellt werden sollte, musste ich einige Bar auf den Dämpfer pumpen, da bereits beim Aufsitzen der halbe Federweg weg war. Die Gabel bewegte sich dafür beim aufsitzen keinen Millimeter. 

Bin dann locker zum 7G geradelt und die Berge hoch und runter. 

Sitzposition ist schön allroundig, nicht zu hecklastig und nicht zu sportlich. Bei abgesenkter Gabel auf 120mm kann man trotz kürzerem Vorbau auch gut Gas geben - bin ab KöWi am Rhein bis Bonn zurückgefahren und konnte durchgängig mit 30km/h durchziehen. Das hätte ich so nicht erwartet (Dämpfer auf Stufe 2 im Propedal Modus).
Das Handling auf dem Trail ist ebenfalls spitze. Sattel etwas runter und einfach laufen lassen. Der breite Lenker gibt ein gutes Gefühl der Kontrolle. Leider ist die Gabel bisher etwas bockig, aber da die (wie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe) gut 200km braucht bis sie eingelaufen ist, warte ich da mal noch mit einem abschließenden Urteil. Nach dem ersten Trail habe ich aber nochmal ein halbes Bar rausgelassen, da trotz ruppigen Geländes nur 10cm Federweg genutzt wurden. Danach lief es etwas sanfter. Am Ende meiner Runde gab die Gabel auch schon im sitzen mehr SAG frei. Es wird also 
Der Dämpfer versieht seinen Dienst wie von mir gewünscht straff aber nicht bockig. Ich habe mir den Dämpfer erstmal etwas straffer eingestellt, damit er mit der Gabel gut harmoniert. Wenn die Gabel dann eingelaufen ist, wird das Setup etwas sanfter ausfallen. 
Ein Phänomen verstehe ich aber nicht ganz.....auf einem schnellen ruppigen Trail gibt der Dämpfer ca. 60% des Federwegs frei - wenn ich im Stand aber mit dem Bike ca. 20cm hoch springe und mit Armen und Beinen abgefedert lande, werden ca. 95% des Federwegs frei gegeben. 
Hat einer von euch eine Erklärung dafür?  
Die Bremsen waren im nu eingebremst und verzögern absolute Spitzenklasse. Ich hatte da wegen der 185mm Scheibe an der Front etwas Bedenken, da mein altes Bike eine Louise FR mit 210mm dran hatte. Aber da gibts echt nix zu maulen. Power stimmt und Dauerhaltbarkeit im längeren Downhill wird nächstes Jahr in den Alpen getestet.
Schaltung läuft rund und unauffällig. Kette ist nicht zu lang, was im Downhill auf dem großen Blatt eine gute Kettenspannung und weniger Kettenschlagen zur Folge hat. 
Die Kabelführung ist solide gelöst, besser wäre natürlich eine innen verlegte Zugführung. Auch so schlabbert nix rum, da die Längen so lang wie nötig gewählt wurden. Fand ich gut, da ich bisher an meinen Bikes die Züge jedesmal kürzen durfte, um nicht den halben Wald einzusammeln. 
Einzig dass unter der Kettenstrebe der Bowdenzug des Schaltwerks auf ca. 25cm offen veräuft finde ich nicht so prall.

Tuningpotenzial sehe ich derzeit nur in einer Variostütze und je nachdem wie sich die schmalen (18mm Maulweite, Freigabe bis 90kg) DT Swiss X1800 auf Dauer machen, irgendwann mal in einem neuen LRS. 


Falls wer Fragen oder Tips hat, immer her damit.


----------



## delicious (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

finde ich ja interessant, daß es bei dir mit dem Dämpfer ähnlich aussieht wie bei mir. Wenn ich z.B. einen Bunny Hop mache bin ich fast am Anschlag, auf Trails komme ich aber nur bis ca. 75%. Ich fahre ein Slide ED. 

Ich habs bis jetzt auf mein Gewicht geschoben (100kg), daß der Dämpfer so viel Progression am Ende hat. Mit deinen 80kg liegst du ja aber schon ordentlich unter mir. 

In irgendeinem mag war mal eine Kennlinie des Hinterbaus, da war schon ersichtlich, daß es eine recht hohe Endprogression gibt. Allerdings fing die nicht bei 25 oder gar 40% an.

Wäre mal interessant, ob andere änhliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Sonst liest man ja nur, der Dämpfer würde sehr schnell voll durchrauschen.


----------



## FFreak (1. November 2010)

delicious schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde ich ja interessant, daß es bei dir mit dem Dämpfer ähnlich aussieht wie bei mir. Wenn ich z.B. einen Bunny Hop mache bin ich fast am Anschlag, auf Trails komme ich aber nur bis ca. 75%. Ich fahre ein Slide ED.
> 
> ...




Was fährst du für einen Druck in deinem Dämpfer bei was für einem SAG?


----------



## delicious (1. November 2010)

Sag hab ich um die 20%, auf dem bike stehend, sitzend sinds sicher 35%. Den Druck kann ich nicht genau sagen, da beim abschrauben der Dumpe immer viel Luft verloren geht. Ich pumpe immer voll auf und schaue dann, ob der sag ok ist. Es sind aber schon 15 bar und mehr.


----------



## cube elite 1 (1. November 2010)

Biete noch immer einen Slide 140 Rahmen in weiss in 18 Zoll, inklusive Dämpfer zum Verkauf.Bei Interesse bitte PM.


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn schon jemand was munkeln hören, wann es konkrete Infos zu den 2011er Modellen geben wird? Bin hauptsächlich am 160er interessiert.
Wann sind denn die 2010er Modelle online gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. Dezember 2010)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand was munkeln hören, wann es konkrete Infos zu den 2011er Modellen geben wird? Bin hauptsächlich am 160er interessiert.
> Wann sind denn die 2010er Modelle online gegangen?


*Radon Bikes Hotline 02225-8888-222 | Ladenlokal 0228-978480*


----------



## hypocrisy76 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kommen die neuen Radon´s jedes Jahr so spät auf dem Markt?

Wollte mir ursprünglich das neue Radon Slide 9.0 holen, doch irgendwie ist Radon keinen Schritt weitergekommen.

Erst haben die Foreseason Modelle einen höheren Preis gehabt um kurze Zeit später den Preis wieder runterzusetzen, wobei die Ausstattung gegenüber 2010 sogar um eine Spur schlechter ausgefallen ist.

Canyon hat zwar die Ausstattung leicht runtergesetzt, aber dafür die Rock Shox Reverb verbaut und den Rahmen modifiziert, das ganze fehlt mir etwas bei Radon.

Hätte mir wahrscheinlich schon ein Canyon bestellt, wenn nicht die Shimano Komponenten wären, ich will SRAM


----------



## daundigital (29. Dezember 2010)

@hypocrisy76: dann nimm doch das Canyon Nerve XC 9: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2076


----------



## hypocrisy76 (29. Dezember 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> @hypocrisy76: dann nimm doch das Canyon Nerve XC 9: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2076


 Wenn das Bike 150 mm Federweg hätte, wäre es schon bestellt.

Es ist wie verhext, passt der Rahmen, stimmen die Komponenten nicht, passen die Komponenten, hab´ich etwas am Rahmen auszusetzen.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## demiano (1. Januar 2011)

Laut E-Mail kommen die neuen Slides März in den Laden.


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Januar 2011)

Bin schon echt gespannt auf die neuen Slides. 
Ich hätte gerne serienmäßig KeFü und ne Variostütze beim 7er oder 8er verbaut. 200er Scheiben v + h wären auch nett, wegen der Optik und so...
Dazu noch Ketchup und Mayo - nein, brauchen Sie nicht einpacken, ich behalt's dann gleich an...


----------



## mountibiki (7. Januar 2011)

Biete noch immer einen Slide 140 Rahmen in weiss in 18 Zoll, inklusive Dämpfer zum Verkauf.Bei Interesse bitte PM.


Hallo,

ist der Rahmen noch zu haben ?
Bitte schicke mir dann Fotos und Deine Preisvorstellung. 

Danke und Grüße von
mountibiki


----------



## hypocrisy76 (26. Januar 2011)

Bräuchte eure Meinung zur Rahmengröße beim Radon Slide 9.0.
Ich bin 1,80 m und einer Schrittlänge von ungefähr 83 - 84 cm.

Nach kurzer Rückfrage bei Radon wurde mir eher zum 20" Bike geraten.
Heute habe ich ein Cube Stereo probegesessen in 18" und 20" und muss sagen beide Bikes würde von der Größe passen, vom Gefühl her hat es mich aber etwas mehr zum 20" gezogen.

Die Überstandshöhe war eigentlich gegenüber dem 18" und dem 20" gleich. Hatte so ziemlich den gleichen Abstand zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr.
Wüsste auch gerne die Überstandshöhe vom Radon in 18" bzw. in 20".

Kann man die Geometrie des Rahmens wirklich mit dem des Radons vergleichen?
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, wie lang der Vorbau des Radons ist.
Beim Cube war er 100mm.

Bitte um Ratschläge


----------



## Kesaro (30. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich hab mir gestern das Radon Slide 9.0 Fourseasons in 18" bestellt.
Ich bin 182 groß und hab ne 84ger Schrittweite... mal schaun ob ich mir der Größe hinkomme. Aber ich denke wenns mal ein wenig steiler und enger wird kommen mir die 18" sehr entgegen.
Und allzu gestreckt mag ichs ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Kesaro (30. Januar 2011)

Ich werde jetzt doch auf nen 20" Rahmen umbestellen. Da der Rahmen wohl eher kompakt ausfällt... 



Kesaro schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mir gestern das Radon Slide 9.0 Fourseasons in 18" bestellt.
> Ich bin 182 groß und hab ne 84ger Schrittweite... mal schaun ob ich mir der Größe hinkomme. Aber ich denke wenns mal ein wenig steiler und enger wird kommen mir die 18" sehr entgegen.
> Und allzu gestreckt mag ichs ohnehin nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (31. Januar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mir gestern das Radon Slide 9.0 *Fourseasons* in 18" bestellt.
> Ich bin 182 groß und hab ne 84ger Schrittweite... mal schaun ob ich mir der Größe hinkomme. Aber ich denke wenns mal ein wenig steiler und enger wird kommen mir die 18" sehr entgegen.
> Und allzu gestreckt mag ichs ohnehin nicht.



es ist sicher ein Alljahresfahrrad ... aber es handelt sich hier trotzdem um die Vorserie (fOrEseason)...

mit dem 20er solltest du denke ich wirklich besser fahren als  mit dem 18er.

krank finde ich dass auf den slide AMs rocket rons aufgezogen sind... ich würde mir nichtmal auf ner cc-feile den ron aufziehen!


----------



## Kesaro (31. Januar 2011)

Iss ja witzig... naja kommt davon wenn man zuviele Bike Videos schaut ;-))

Ich hab jetzt aufs 20" umbestellt... bin schon gespannt wanns kommt. Aber nen Ausritt werd ich dem Bike noch nicht antun, bei uns wird extrem viel Salz gestreut.

Viele unterschiede gibts aber nicht zwischen dem fOrEseason und dem finalen 2011er Modell, oder?!? Der Rahmen iss ja schon der 2011er und die 150ger Fox iss auch schon drauf. Im 2011er Katalog ist ja schon die Ausstattung des 2011er Modells abgedruckt. Ich hab folgende Unterschiede gefunden:

fOrEseason / 2011er Standart

Schalthebel
X.9 / X.0

Ansonsten nur Kleinigkeiten






napstarr schrieb:


> es ist sicher ein Alljahresfahrrad ... aber es handelt sich hier trotzdem um die Vorserie (fOrEseason)...
> 
> mit dem 20er solltest du denke ich wirklich besser fahren als  mit dem 18er.
> 
> krank finde ich dass auf den slide AMs rocket rons aufgezogen sind... ich würde mir nichtmal auf ner cc-feile den ron aufziehen!


----------



## Kesaro (31. Januar 2011)

Die Rocket Rons sind wiklich kein besonders guter Griff... ich werd mir
sobald die den Geist aufgeben gleich wieder meine Nobby Nic draufbaun.

Aber wegwerfen ist auch zu schade :-((


----------



## napstarr (31. Januar 2011)

Allerdings, ein Satz neue Reifen für ~60  in den Müll wäre schade.

Die Unterschiede zu den finalen Versionen habe ich auch mit dem Katalog abgeglichen.
Wenn wegen der paar Kleinigkeiten die Preise dann auf die UVP-Angaben steigen ist das nicht gerechtfertigt ... bzw. die Preise jetzt sind mehr als ok wie ich finde.


----------



## napstarr (1. Februar 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> ... die schmalen (18mm Maulweite, Freigabe bis 90kg) DT Swiss X1800 ...



Woher haste die Infos?
Maulweite ist - wenn ich nicht irre - 19,5 mm und von den 90kg finde ich auf der DTSwiss-Hp nix.


----------



## 4mate (1. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Woher haste die Infos?
> Maulweite ist - wenn ich nicht irre - 19,5 mm und von den 90kg finde ich auf der DTSwiss-Hp nix.


http://www.dtswiss.com/Customer-Support/Product-Documents.aspx -> PDF

18mm und 90 Kg stimmen, sind die Angaben vom Hersteller.


----------



## napstarr (1. Februar 2011)

ah, Fehler von *FFreak* 

 ...

es ist der M und nicht X verbaut!!!


im Datasheet gibt den *M*1800 jedoch  nicht.
nur X1800 = 18 mm, 90kg und M1600= 19,5 mm, 100 kg


----------



## napstarr (1. Februar 2011)

habs mittlerweile selbst rausgekriegt!

http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/4f38fa88-66cf-4fd4-bbd2-2ef55345186d/DTSwiss_Katalog_2011_low.aspx <-- Seite 99!

Der M 1800 ist für 100 kg zugelassen und hat eine Maulweite von 19,5 mm!

Thx an 4mate für die Idee mit den Dokumenten bei DTSwiss!


----------



## FFreak (2. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> ah, Fehler von *FFreak*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Falsch.....!!
Es steht zwar der M1800 drin, geliefert wird aber der X1800. Lies dir mal meine Beiträge und die Reaktion von Radon im Radon Support Forum durch....die bestätigen meine Feststellungen zu diversen Ausstattungsunterschieden beim 8.0 (Post 12 im Slide Unterforum und Radons Bestätigung in Post 13 im "Mehr 2011 Modelle" Unterforum).

An meinem 8.0 waren X1800 verbaut! 
Dass der X1800 verbaut ist, kann man beim genauem hinsehen auch auf den Radon Produktbildern sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (2. Februar 2011)

stimmt ja!
danke für die info!

also damit hat radon jetzt einen potentiellen kunden weniger.
ich werd' mir das canyon nerve 7.0 holen,...

ist ja wohl nicht so schwer de beschreibung richtigzustellen. v.a. wenn in einem thread schon vor ewigkeiten drauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde,...


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Also ich will ja Radon nicht schlecht machen, viel Bike für wenig Geld.

Aber man kann ja wohl erwarten, dass Beschreibung = Produktfotos ist.

Beispiel:

Beschreibung - Foto - geliefert
Reba SL - Reba Team - Reba SL
--- - Steckachse - Schnellspanner
Deus XC - Deus XC weiß/gold - Deus XC weiß
NN/RR 2.25 - NN/NN 2.25 Evo - NN/NN 2.25 Performance
Elixir R - Elixir R silber - Elixir R schwarz

Also wie man sieht entsprechen die Fotos in mehreren Fällen nicht der Beschreibung. Und in einem Fall entspricht die Beschreibung nicht dem Gelieferten.

Das ist sowohl auf radon-bikes sowie auf bike-discount.


----------



## napstarr (2. Februar 2011)

ich halte generell auch einiges von radon, habe ein tcs cross - absolut geiles ding.

aber beim slide....
1. beschreibung bzgl. lrs falsch
2. wirklch verbauter lrs ist für ein AM total verfehlt
3. rocket ron passen zwar zum lrs aber wieder keinesfalls zum rad!

das rad ist bestimmt top aber bei den beiden dingern die sich drehen hat radon so gut wie alles falsch gemacht das man falsch machen kann,...


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Februar 2011)

Weis jemand wann die restlichen neuen Bikes von Radon online gestellt werden?
Dauert wohl noch nen Monat?


----------



## othom (12. Februar 2011)

schon mal hier geschaut http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=225


----------

